# Jack Keller Welchs Concord Concentrate Wine



## jcook5003 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is in the right forum or not but I would assume lots of people making fruit wine might use canned juice or frozen fruit....

I want to make some Concord Grape wine from Welchs frozen concentrate. 

I found this recipe on Jack Kellers website......
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques65.asp

I have a couple of questions. I want to make a 5 gallon batch. Do I simply multiply the ingredients by five? Seems like it would be way too much acid blend?

Also he notes the original recipe was for a very sweet high alcohol wine, does anyone have that recipe or know somewhere I can get it?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes you can multiply everything by 5. Most here will recommend 3 cans per gallon which would be 15 cans. I would not suggest you blindly add sugar or acid. Measure you sg and add sugar as needed to get to 1.080-1.085 starting gravity. Get an acid test kit if you don't already have one and test the acid and adjust to .65%-.70% . 

If you search the forum you will find a link for winecalc which is a great program for calculating the sugar and acid needed based on your readings.


----------



## Arne (Aug 24, 2011)

You can multiply everything by 5.. except you only need one pk. of yeast. It will do up to 5 or 6 gal. with one pkg. Follow the recipe, except for more juice. When you get further along with your wine making, youwill probably get a acid test kit of some kind. Then you can adjust the acid where it should be. For now, give it a try and if you enjoy it at all, you should invest in some more equipment, especially a hydrometer. You can tell something about how your wine is doing with it, and when the wine is done. Good luck with it, keep reading here, lottsa good info. Arne.


----------

